# ARAFAT FISHING HAT.



## PeteyH (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Could someone tell me where you can buy an arafat Hat in Sydney?
Cheers
Peteyh


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

I got my Frillneck hat (same style) at the Cancer Council shop in Adelaide.

Here are the NSW stores. http://shop.cancercouncil.com.au/t-storelocations.aspx

Alternatively you can buy online from Frillneck direct http://www.frillneck.com.au/catalog/index.php

cheers

David


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

Is this the sort of thing your after?










if so you can grab them at whitworths marine

http://www.whitworths.com.au/main_itemdetail.asp?cat=172&item=20062&intAbsolutePage=1


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

This is what you are looking for....

http://www.frillneck.com.au/catalog/index.php

They used to market then as an ARAPHAT but not sure they are calling them that nowadays - I think they have Frillneck on them instead of Araphat. They have a couple of different models tin the range.

My original Araphat was worn until it fell apart.....my current bright pink and grey one is going well. I have bought a couple of cheaper imitations but they were not as comfortable or practical.

The polyester lycra models are the ones I like - prefer them to the others. You can order off their website if you wish - the prices are about the same as you would pay retail.

Cheers,

Bart70


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Bias Boating have a special on Frillnecks at the moment. I wear one every time i go out in the yak and will not go without it on my head.

Jack.


----------



## Zonbie (Aug 24, 2009)

What is the special price at Bias at the moment?

Regards, Steve


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

I'm a bit confused.

I'm interested in the Frillneck, but what is the difference between the polyester micromesh, the polyester cotton lycra and the 100% cotton?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I have an Adapt-a-cap - pretty similar to the others - been very pleaased with it.

http://www.sunprotection.com.au/pages/headwear.html


----------



## outbreakmonkey (Aug 31, 2009)

Ranger said:


> I'm a bit confused.
> 
> I'm interested in the Frillneck, but what is the difference between the polyester micromesh, the polyester cotton lycra and the 100% cotton?


Weight, U/V reducing capability and warm/cooling.
Micromesh would be lightest, lowest UV reduction (still enough 75+ or more at a guess) and very cool.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Nasman (Oct 17, 2009)

When buying any hat to use on the water, I understand that you should stay away from lighter/white coloured under rims as these reflect the sunlight into your face. The frill neck appears to have a light under rim but it is hard to tell from the photos. Can anyone confirm if it does or not? Other than that, I appreciate the suggestions and will investigate further.

Ta, Nfosca.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a beige frillneck and it has a dark green under peak. A few years back i spent a bit of time in NT and wouldn't have survived without it. Also they are great at night keeping th bugs off as well as the insects up there have no respect for repellent. ;-)


----------



## Westie (Feb 12, 2009)

got mine online from fish head but have seen them since in annaconda 
cheers
westie


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

The Anaconda hats are tops with built in mesh and a black underside brimm.It got a lanyard too.
Kenny


----------



## Nasman (Oct 17, 2009)

Bargain if you live in South or East of Melbourne. If you want an Adap-a-hat by Go-So, Anaconda in Fountain Gate had quite a few in a clearnce Box today. Sale ends on 24th. Blue, Grey and Camo colours. I personally prefer the Frillneck because it is more adaptable.

Ta, Nas.


----------



## RUG (Nov 25, 2009)

I got this one from Ebay. The back of the cap has mesh so heat can escape and cool air can get in. Good.......as long as you're not bald. :lol:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260499893453


----------



## hummer (Sep 15, 2009)

BIAS boating and whitworths have these at around $30.


----------



## Nasman (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm excited!!! I got my Micromesh Frillneck cap direct from the manufacturer in WA via that site given in earlier messages. Just Google 'Frillneck hat". In my opinion, this is the best hat on the market for fit, comfort, quality, style and versatility. I spoke to a few people and they all swear by it. There were limited shops selling this hat in Melbourne bit I actually got it a touch cheaper going direct anyway. Also, the hat came in a reuseable bag with lanyard and information which I found useful. The shops I found sold them loose only with no packaging or labels (weird).

Ta, Nas.


----------

